# Motivation zum zocken?!



## julian35152 (20. September 2019)

Wie macht ihr es?

Ich habe seit Jahren kaum noch Motivation was zu Zocken!

Ich finde einfach kein Game was mich fässelt wie damals, 10Std oder Tage am Stück!
Wenn es hoch kommt Spiele ich aktiv 1-2 Std. und danach ist mir langweilig oder liege wieder auf Couch und bin hir im Forum. 


Heute morgen sehr Früh wach gewesen, und habe mal Star Wars BF2 gestartet. War echt geil aber nach 2Std. ist es abgeschmiert und jetzt finde ich keine Motivation es wieder zu Starten...


----------



## V3CT0R (20. September 2019)

Wenn du keine Motivation zum Zocken hast, dann mach am Besten was anderes.
Bei mir gab es auch solche Tage, an denen ich mich an ein Spiel gequält habe. Absoluter Blödsinn.
Entweder man hat Bock oder halt eben nicht.

Und: Es gibt bei weitem gescheiteres zu tun, als zu zocken. 
(Und das sag' ich als Vielspieler)


----------



## Ion (20. September 2019)

Das liegt gar nicht an dir, sondern an den aktuellen Games, die keine Herausforderung mehr sind. Bei den meisten Spielen musst du noch nicht mal etwas tun und bekommst dafür schon eine Belohnung.
Sehr guter Tipp von mir: Halte nach Indie-Games Ausschau, die noch "richtige" Spiele sind und nicht nur Bling-Bling.

Ein kleine Auswahl:

Undertale
Factorio
Celeste
Banished
Darkest Dungeon

Und mein absoluter Geheimtipp: *CrossCode


*


----------



## julian35152 (20. September 2019)

V3CT0R schrieb:


> Und: Es gibt bei weitem gescheiteres zu tun, als zu zocken.



Aber was?? xD
Alle Server laufen, PC ist aufgerüstet, Wuffi ist Wundgeschmust 




Ion schrieb:


> Tipp von mir: Halte nach Indie-Games Ausschau, die noch "richtige" Spiele sind und nicht nur Bling-Bling.



Dieser Style den du aufgezählt hast, ist leider überhaupt nicht meins. 

Ich bin ehr der Action storry typ wie Crysis, Battlefield BC2, Fallout 3 usw.


----------



## V3CT0R (20. September 2019)

Dann versuchs mit "Stranded Deep". Gutes Überlebensspiel.


----------



## julian35152 (20. September 2019)

V3CT0R schrieb:


> Dann versuchs mit "Stranded Deep". Gutes Überlebensspiel.



Dann lieber "Green Hell" 
Ich glaube ich werde das mal Testen.


----------



## aloha84 (20. September 2019)

Bei mir fehlt nicht die Motivation, sondern die Zeit.
Es ist echt zum Mäuse melken.


----------



## julian35152 (20. September 2019)

Die Zeit hat wohl kaum einer wirklich seitdem man Arbeitet etc.


----------



## Wladitsch (20. September 2019)

Mahlzeit.

Mir geht es ähnlich. 
Neben "They are Billions" zocke ich abend`s aktuell nur Nostalgiekram.
Syndicate, MadTV, KGB, etc. Aber wird ja langsam wieder "Brillenwetter".
Wobei ich auch bemerke das umso Älter ich werde, auch die Lust an diversen Genre`s weg ist.
Was hab ich früher gerne Autorennspiele gezockt...

Gruß Wladitsch


----------



## julian35152 (20. September 2019)

Das ist ja mal wirklich Nostalgie :O

Ich bin immer mehr von Star Wars BF2 überrascht. Hätte nicht gedacht das EA das nochmal hinbekommt nachträglich ne "Gute" aber spielbare Story zu machen.
und Grafisch ist es echt unglaublich gut davon mal abgesehen das es öffter abschmiert...

FPS habe ich auch meistens um die 200 xD


----------



## Richu006 (20. September 2019)

Mir geht es zurzeit ähnlich wie dir.
Ich habe über Jahre hinweg Dofus gesuchtet... und habe über 7000 Stunden ins Spiel investiert.

Irgendwann hatte ich einfach Lust auf etwas neues, und seit dem suche ich eine Alternative.

Aber ich finde einfach nichts, was mich so packt.
Ich versuche ettliche Spiele durch aber wenn mich etwas 20-30 Stunden bei der Stange hält, ist das schob die Ausnahme.

Irgendwie kommen am pc gefühlt bur noch shooter!

Battlefield,Fortnite, PubG, Borderlands, COD, gears 5... alles shooter.

Ich finde wir haben einen shooter Überfluss undfast nichts anderes anständiges.

Entweder liegt es zurzeit an den Spielen, oder ich werde einfach langsam zu alt, ich weis es auch nicht sicher.


----------



## Painkiller (20. September 2019)

> Ich bin ehr der Action storry typ wie Crysis, Battlefield BC2, Fallout 3 usw.


Wie wäre es dann mit S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Anomaly?  Borderlands 3 wäre auch noch zu nennen. 



> Ich finde wir haben einen shooter Überfluss undfast nichts anderes anständiges.


Naja kommt immer darauf an auf was man steht. Ich für meinen Teil stehe auf Strategiespiele. Hearts of Iron IV hält einen ziemlich lange bei der Stange. 
Knights of Honor 2 und Iron Harvest sind auch in der Mache. Auf die bin ich schon mal gespannt.


----------



## julian35152 (20. September 2019)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Wie wäre es dann mit S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Anomaly?  Borderlands 3 wäre auch noch zu nennen.




Kann man Stalker mittlerweile vernüftig spielen? 

Bordeland war komischer weise nichts für mich...


----------



## Painkiller (20. September 2019)

julian35152 schrieb:


> Kann man Stalker mittlerweile vernüftig spielen?
> Bordeland war komischer weise nichts für mich...


Den Youtube-Videos nach schon. Ist ja auch eine Custom-Engine inzwischen. 

_Anomaly is a standalone S.T.A.L.K.E.R. mod powered by an x64 version of  the X-Ray engine. Starting with version 1.5.0 Anomaly uses a custom  engine build called the XRay-Monolith engine. After almost one year of  development of the Anomaly 1.5.0 update, the mod continues its way on  expanding and adding new features while maintaining a high level of  quality and replay value._


----------



## julian35152 (20. September 2019)

Ich lade es grade mal runter. Aber die Server sind nicht die schnellsten...
Verstehe nicht wieso man sich nicht einfach nen Cloud Storage mietet mit paar gb... Dann kann jeder wenigstens mit fullspeed laden


----------



## Painkiller (20. September 2019)

Ich bin überhaupt schon froh das sich ein Mod-Team die Mühe gemacht hat Stalker so zu überarbeiten. Ich hab damals noch die Kauf-Version gespielt, das hat durch die Bugs oftmals ganz schön Nerven gekostet.  Trotzdem liebe ich die Games.


----------



## julian35152 (20. September 2019)

Sie OPA, bestimmt noch auf Datasette, voll Outedated haha 

Noch 2gb dann Teste ich es mal


----------



## julian35152 (21. September 2019)

Also das ist leider auch nicht so meins :/
Werde ich wohl weiter guken müssen...

Sonnst noch einer irgendwelche vorschläge?


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (21. September 2019)

Assassins Creed1/3/4 , Ezio Triologie, Unity und Syndicate. Die restlichen Teile sind naja.
Guild Wars 1, Baphomets Fluch 1 - 5, FF8 Remaster. 
Ansonsten PS4 oder Retro Pie. Wird alles nach und nach gespielt, wenn die Zeit vorhanden ist.
Am Abend eher Serien schauen.


----------



## Painkiller (21. September 2019)

julian35152 schrieb:


> Also das ist leider auch nicht so meins :/
> Werde ich wohl weiter guken müssen...
> 
> Sonnst noch einer irgendwelche vorschläge?


Schade. Mir fällt noch Black Mesa ein. Ansonsten soll Warframe auch ziemlich gut sein. Die Metro-Reihe ist auch immer wieder eine Empfehlung wert. Ebenso die BioShock-Reihe. 

Ansonsten wäre mein persönlicher Tipp gerade im Bezug auf Story Spec Ops: The Line. Wenn du Filme wie Apocalypse Now magst, dann ist das Spiel auf jeden Fall einen Blick wert. Leider sind solche Spiele heutzutage eine Seltenheit.


----------



## Two-Face (21. September 2019)

julian35152 schrieb:


> Wie macht ihr es?
> 
> Ich habe seit Jahren kaum noch Motivation was zu Zocken!


Jup, geht mir ähnlich.
Hängt bei mir aber mit meiner privaten Situation zusammen, Studium+Arbeit+Freundin lässt da nicht viel Raum für derlei Aktivitäten. Wenn überhaupt dann halt nur "nebenher" mal 'ne Runde AoE2 HD, AoM:Extended, oder mal 'ne Runde CS. 

Ansonsten weiß ich ja nicht, was so deine genauren Präferenzen sind, ob du dir jetzt gerne mal auch alte Games auf die Platte lädst oder nur den neuen Kram oder welche Genres abseits "Action story" du bevorzugst.


----------



## Rolk (21. September 2019)

Hier fehlt es meist nur an der Motivation neue Spiele anzuzocken. Wenn sich nach zwei bis drei Stunden heraus stellt das wird einfach nichts, weil nur Standartkost oder noch schwächer, ist es einfach Schade um die knappe Zeit. 
Taugt das Spiel aber, ist die Motivation das kleinere Problem.

Also manchmal muß man sich regelrecht schon zwingen mal was neues anzuspielen.^^


----------



## julian35152 (21. September 2019)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Ansonsten wäre mein persönlicher Tipp gerade im Bezug auf Story Spec Ops: The Line. Wenn du Filme wie Apocalypse Now magst, dann ist das Spiel auf jeden Fall einen Blick wert. Leider sind solche Spiele heutzutage eine Seltenheit.



Spec Ops habe ich ja mal total vergessen, glaube das werde ich mal Spielen. Gekauft habe ich es ja eh mal 




Two-Face schrieb:


> ob du dir jetzt gerne mal auch alte Games auf die Platte lädst oder nur den neuen Kram oder welche Genres abseits "Action story" du bevorzugst.



Ältere games auch gerne hauptsache die Fässeln ein, aber ich bin auch sehr wählerisch geworden.




Rolk schrieb:


> Also manchmal muß man sich regelrecht schon zwingen mal was neues anzuspielen.^^



JA das ist immer schwer weil man sich denkt das es eh Müll ist xD


----------



## Painkiller (21. September 2019)

> Spec Ops habe ich ja mal total vergessen, glaube das werde ich mal Spielen. Gekauft habe ich es ja eh mal


Aha! Da hat wohl jemand einen großen Pile of Shame in Steam.  
Dann leg mal los. Ich fand es wirklich gut!


----------



## julian35152 (21. September 2019)

*hust*160*hust*


----------



## Painkiller (21. September 2019)

julian35152 schrieb:


> *hust*160*hust*


Und da traust du dich noch hier einen Thread aufzumachen indem du nach Motivation suchst.  
Dabei liegen 160 Motivationen in deinem Steam-Acc. 

Spaß beiseite, manchmal ist´s nicht so leicht das passende Spiel zu finden. Hast du Wolfenstein und Dishonored schon gespielt?


----------



## julian35152 (21. September 2019)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Und da traust du dich noch hier einen Thread aufzumachen indem du nach Motivation suchst.
> Dabei liegen 160 Motivationen in deinem Steam-Acc.
> 
> Spaß beiseite, manchmal ist´s nicht so leicht das passende Spiel zu finden. Hast du Wolfenstein und Dishonored schon gespielt?



Wolfenstein habe ich blöderweise komplett auf YouTube geguckt 

Dishonored war vom angucken nicht so meins.


Fange jetzt mit Hunt Showdown mit einem hir aus dem Forum an! Mal gucken wie lange haha


----------



## Painkiller (21. September 2019)

> Wolfenstein habe ich blöderweise komplett auf YouTube geguckt






> Fange jetzt mit Hunt Showdown mit einem hir aus dem Forum an! Mal gucken wie lange haha


Soll ein gutes Spiel sein was man so hört. Meines wäre es nicht.


----------



## Ion (21. September 2019)

julian35152 schrieb:


> Dishonored war vom angucken nicht so meins.


Wenn ich jemanden beim essen zuschaue, werde ich davon auch nicht satt. Selbst spielen! Der Spaß an der Sache entwickelt sich erst wenn man es macht, nicht beim darüber nachdenken.


----------



## julian35152 (21. September 2019)

Ion schrieb:


> Wenn ich jemanden beim essen zuschaue, werde ich davon auch nicht satt. Selbst spielen! Der Spaß an der Sache entwickelt sich erst wenn man es macht, nicht beim darüber nachdenken.


Joar stimmt schon 

Gesendet von meinem JSN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (22. September 2019)

Ich habe im Sommer quasi gar nicht gezockt.
Doch will bald wieder anfangen.
Aber insgesamt ist das bei mir deutlich weniger geworden.
Meistens treibe ich mich hier und in sozialen Netzwerken rum und auf ein paar Seiten wie  You Tube, Wikipedia, Amazon etc
Dann noch Filme gucken auf Prime (aber aufn Fernseher). Oder auf Bluray. Kino.
Auch viel Fernsehsendungen & Dokus.
Neben den anderen Verpflichtungen die man so als Familienvater hat.
Da hat man irgendwie nicht mehr soviel Zeit. Oder eben die Prioritäten anders gesetzt.


----------



## julian35152 (22. September 2019)

Joar habe auch ne zeit lang am Auto alles erneuert, Dichtungen am Motor usw.

Jetzt liege ich auf Couch, gucke One Piece von vorne und penne alle paar Std ein haha

Krankenschein sind *******, bin total unausgelastet! 

Gesendet von meinem JSN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## tandel (22. September 2019)

Ich kenne das "Problem", die Gründe sind vielfältig und auch bestimmt teilweise sehr individuell.

Der wesentlichste Grund wird wohl das Alter sein. Wobei nicht mal das absolute Alter eine Rolle spielt, sondern eher die Anzahl der Jahre, die man schon zockt. Vieles wiederholt sich halt, ist nicht mehr so spannend, man kann oft schon vorausahnen, wie sich ein Spiel entwickelt. Es hat auch weniger mit der Qualität der Spiele zu tun, ein Doom war 1993 bestimmt nicht das beste Spiel aller Zeiten, aber es war für uns was ganz neues, was wir so noch nicht wirklich gesehen hatten. So eine Begeisterung stellt sich bald 30 Jahre später nur noch selten oder gar nicht mehr ein.

Hinzu kommt die Verantwortung und Verpflichtung, die im Alter steigt. Auf der einen Seite natürlich offensichtliche Verantwortung im Job, Familie, Kinder, etc. aber auch die Eigenverantwortung. Ich kann jetzt zwar den ganzen Sonntag Nachmittag zocken, die bessere Hälfte ist unterwegs und das gröbste eigentlich erledigt, aber vielleicht wäre ein bisschen Sport besser oder ich könnte auch mal Papierkram erledigen, mich über Altersvorsorge oder ähnliches kümmern, oder mal was lesen, was ein bisschen bildet, ich wollte doch schon lange mal was basteln oder Malen lernen, usw.
Die Fähigkeit die Welt und die Zeit komplett auszublenden, wie man das als Kind konnte (6 Wochen Sommerferien waren eine komplette Ewigkeit), das fällt zunehmend schwerer.
Ich kenne auch ähnliche Krankenschein Situationen. Eigentlich will man ja so schnell wie möglich wieder arbeiten, hat je nach Arbeit Bammel, dass man was verpasst usw. Man kann die (Aus-)Zeit gar nicht genießen (so weit das die Krankheit überhaupt zulässt), man hat immer ein leicht schlechtes Gewissen. Auch keine ideale Voraussetzung so richtig ein Spiel zu genießen.

Ich schaffe es z.B. seit drei Jahen nicht, endlich mal mit dem Witcher 3 anzufangen. Die Größe und Länge schreckt mich schon ab. Ein paar Stunden hatte ich schon mal gespielt, da ich in dieser Zeit gefühlt 0,1% Fortschritt gemacht habe, wurde es sogar "schlimmer"

Zum Schluss noch ein paar Spiele, für die ich zumindest eine Zeit lang Motivation fand:

Subnautica, Rimworld und Satisfactory.


----------



## julian35152 (22. September 2019)

Also Doom ist immer geil haha


Das Witcher problem kenne ich... 
Habe in BF3 ca 250std. und das fande ich schon eine Ewigkeit. In CSS über 150Std. was für mich auch schon viel ist. Da Frge ich mich auch immer wie ich das so lange am stück spielen konnte.
Witziger weise habe ich in 3DMark mehr Std. als in den meisten Games


----------



## BestNoob (8. Oktober 2019)

Same, entweder man macht was besseres mit seiner Zeit oder du nutzt die Klassiker !

Battlefield 2, Call of Duty 4, Crysis, Trackmania, WarCraft 3, C & C usw. ...


----------



## aloha84 (8. Oktober 2019)

Morgen Sturmfrei.....also Kumpel eingeladen, dann wird Control weiter gezockt und eventuell noch ne Runde bei GT Sport gedreht.
Wenn alles glatt läuft heißt das 5 Stunden zocken und 3 Bier trinken.


----------



## moonlive (26. Februar 2020)

schau dir mal den Anime "No Game, no Life" an. Vielleicht bekommst davon wieder Lust zu Zocken?
Oder manchmal helfen auch Game-nerd Spielfilme, wieder Motivation zu bekommen.

Nach meiner 2-3Jahre pause ohne PC, wollte ich umbedingt wieder einen Gameboy haben mit Zelda. Und das hat sich dann weiter hochgeschaukelt und mich wieder zum PC gebracht und heute sogar mit den neusten Spielen.
Sind zwar alle irgendwo für die Tonne, oder empfinde ich das nur so weil ....

... Nicht so hohe Ansprüche stellen.
~_Life sux, but j!nx sucks better._~


----------

